# matt lindland vs fedor emelianenko



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 4, 2007)

Fedor is back to fight lindland at BodogFight. This is a real courage from Lindland to participate against the #1 MMA fighter. 

Here is a link:
http://www.bodogfight.com/ppv/


----------

